# fishing repot for 2nd and 3rd island



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

cought 8 keeper flounder biggest was 23incher through back atleast 20 smaller flattys, 4 nice blues around 3rd island all over 3lbs - i was surprised while casting a 3oz white bucktail with green grub had a hell of a hit on the ocean side of 3rd island, almost took the rod out of my hand i set the hook an nothing so i droped back down an i got bit even harder i yaked the rod back knocking my beer in the on the deck and started craking i thought i had the next state record flounder on i was yelling at the wife to get the net, got the fish to the surface and it was a good size cobia we netted the fish and got a measure on it befor we through it back an it was 42 inches. one of my best days fishing the cbbt!


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

How many beers did you have again????


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Mighty early for a Cobe. Must have been lost. I haven't heard of any in Carolina yet.


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

i cobia fish every year from pier to boat 9foot shoals to blue fish rock i never hured or seen a cobia cought this early till now only thing i can think of mayb the fish stayed the winter here or they came up early i dont know either way i will be back at the 3rd island in the next few days


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

funny you say that because i saw a bug with a glowing butt on monday and thought it was too early for them as well. but who knows, maybe a little sooner this year.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

wow, is just makin me more excited for this warm water to make its way up here. nice catch


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Pics are worth everything


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

I caught a tog and moby dick


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Wintered over? did you happen to check the bay temps at all jan-mid march? possibly an early arriver, but it would be more believable had you said it was a 42" rockfish...as they have been plugging a few big cows lately...and i've yet to see a firefly, but again its not out of the question...NOAA is calling the bay temp 68* to 72* which i think is stretching it quite a bit...we didnt mark anything higher than 65* the other day and that was in lynnhaven over mud bottom in 3 ft. of water.


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

until i see the pics i dont beleive you i havent heard of any in north carolina yet not even south carolina so i dont knoe how they would be in virginia


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Joined the site 3 days ago... gotta call bu!!shit on this report


----------



## Joe Vanischak (Nov 23, 2009)

ight want to check those carolina reports for last couple days - cobes showed up in force


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Never heard of an early arrival ? ... it's not impossible.
http://www.teachslair.com/book/viewFish.html?ID=1824&dr=


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

i guess the gossip girls are hating on me becouse they dont get out to fish much , must be the honey due list or just a bunch of pansy's


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

yea i joined the site a few days ago to talk about fishing&hunting not to be judged by a bunch of know it alls if i wanted your opinon on the subject i would have asked it other wise when you have 14 citations hanging on your walls for inshore game come talk to me


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Don't take offense but your report is a little hard to believe... not impossible just hard to believe. In the 20 years I've been actively fishing these waters i've never heard of one this early in the bay. Caught them in the hot ditch in Jan. but never heard of in the bay. 
Welcome to the site and try to be laid back... the fishing is only getting better. And BTW i have you quadrupled in paper. Paper don't mean sh!t


----------



## ellisgc2000 (Jun 6, 2005)

toilet paper maybe.....lol


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

ellisgc2000 said:


> toilet paper maybe.....lol


ZING!

:fishing:


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

i believe ya...there has been plenty sightings here in nc and a few small ones caught but nothing huge...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

just so you know, there were a few more fireflies out tonight.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Wow, not the P & S normal welcome for this guy eh? Welcome aboard KF. I'm not gonna bust your balls as you can see what the territory is like here. But its normally not like that you just have a hard report to believe. I'm not calling BS cuz I know guys that get em in the HD year round so If you got em more power to ya. Next time get some pix. And on the firefly note...there out. Just ask my windshield. Came home from the OBX on Thursday pm after Cinco de Mayo (hurtin). Ran threw a pile of bugs just S of the Dismal Swamp going the back way to Suffolk. There at the Va/NC line for sure. Oh, fished the 2.5 MP with BW and caught 0. Casted far, short, then shorter with a FF and BR out. We fished midday and really just sat on the beach but we were checking bait often and nada. 


Ben


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

king dont let lil jon get to u he's only 14teen.... u will find out who he is if u fish seagul pier TRUST ME they are here just not in close... my boys went out on a boat out obx and said they looked like a brown mat on top of the water thats how thick they were so their here


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

*hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah*

hahahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

king fisher55 you probably caught a cobia i believe you if youre serious thers a chance for anything bu sice u have no pics of a cobia makes me dout you a little


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

If the cownose rays are here (which they are) then so is the brown one. Big fish travel together and the fat back is getting pretty thick.


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

i deffinatly think its possible, water is already pretty warm. cownose rays are deffinatly here i caught 6 today at buckroe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

i believe you......... that means tarpon in july,sounds good anyway...


----------



## dzecon (Oct 5, 2006)

I seem to noticed that it got cold a lil early this year so its gonna get warm earlier too. I kinda notice that cause i keep up with water temps during falls stripper season, and notice that it got cold about approx. 2 weeks earlier than last years. Its always nice to hear cobe poping up this early, its gonna be a good summer!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

the water temp off OV beach was 68 on sat. iv never seen the cobes with cownose rays just in there stomachs haha but i have seen sum southern stingrays this year and the cobia do follow them


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

So they follow stingrays but not cownoses????


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Until you begin living your life as a fish with another fish for a buddy, it would be hard for you to guess where a fish is going to show up at any given time. Face it folk, the world, ocean currents and atomosphere is changing on a yearly basis. Anything is possible these days.


----------



## Canvasback (May 6, 2010)

Sorry Kingfisher, it's usually not exactly a "beat um up board" but it can be when the stories warrant even the slightest amount of doubt. Lets face it, we are fisherman and some of us lie and all of us call B.S. on some stories. I do know from very personal and recent experience that the first fish are in force in Hatteras. I believe these fish to be the earliest run of good numbers so more will be sure to follow. I've got a tower on my boat and I dont think I would have been nearly as successful without it, but sure enough there are large schools of smaller to average (35 lbsers) fish readily eating and not very spooky.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

LIL JON said:


> until i see the pics i dont beleive you i havent heard of any in north carolina yet not even south carolina so i dont knoe how they would be in virginia


they're catching cobia south of hatteras as of last week i know , a buddy and friends caught and kept 5 all from 33"-44" so they're on the move...


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

i posted that last friday


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Proven fact. Not taking your camera or cell phone is a sure way to catch big fish. Wife and I were down at Va Beach Easter weekend and it was cold and foggy, so wife didn't want to stay on the beach. I decided to try new rod and reel I got for Christmas from the surf in front of the hotel. Nobody else fishing, didn't bring waders, water freezing so I figured I'd just cast a few out with a stingsilver on the end. About the 5th cast felt a pull, thought I'd snagged bottom, then relized I had a fish. Turned out to be a 29" striper. Luckily my wife was watching from the balcony, so at least I had a witness!


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

Foxhillfisher said:


> i deffinatly think its possible, water is already pretty warm. cownose rays are deffinatly here i caught 6 today at buckroe.


Foxhillfisher im callin your bullsh!t i was with you and you were the only one that didnt catch one


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

blakester said:


> So they follow stingrays but not cownoses????


they follow both


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

*i believe u*

not the first time ive heard of it..shit fishing grandview pier where i grew up on cobia everyone stopped fishing for them after july and specially august. guess how many i have caught of that pier in sept..??? u would be suprised. dont worry kingfisher years ago people told me i was crazy and that there where no taugs at the m&m to be caught. but guess what they are plenty there in the fall.the one i like is flounder dont bite after dark..yeah right. got 20 the other night in all that wind. who believes there are 3lb croakers in the pagen river. got the paper work to prove it flounder are there also . may be one of the only few spots left for gray trougt..they are there..good catch man:fishing:


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

blakester said:


> So they follow stingrays but not cownoses????


dropping a big bucktail under the school is a good way to get bit at times, and most of our bites when trolling come on "rolex" drones after passing a school of bullfish...

also bay temps don't mean much when we're still working 58 degrees off the coast...they have to come from somewhere...


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I was being a [email protected]## , Ive been on the water my whole life and caught well over 500 brown ones, thanks for your thoughts on what the fish do , thats a great bunch of guess work.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*cobe are in NC*

they have caught a few in carolina this past week


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

blakester said:


> I was being a [email protected]## , Ive been on the water my whole life and caught well over 500 brown ones, thanks for your thoughts on what the fish do , thats a great bunch of guess work.


wasn't thumbing my nose at you but some others i think took it seriously...just trrying to put in some personal experiences...thanks P&S, i'll always love you for this kind of stuff...


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

haha theres more drama on here than a dang soap opera.


----------

